# libreoffice-5.2.5.1 crashes



## nedry (Feb 17, 2017)

I have tried to compile and install editors/libreoffice It compiles and installs and when you start it shows the main startup graphic and then quits. I used the same build settings as 5.2.4_3 which built and installed fine on my laptop. Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2017)

If you start it from an xterm does it print any error messages?


----------



## nedry (Feb 17, 2017)

no unfortunately it does not, it just returns to xterm without any messages on the terminal or  /var/log/messages


----------



## willbprog127 (Feb 17, 2017)

nedry said:


> It compiles and installs and when you start it shows the main startup graphic and then quits. I used the same build settings as 5.2.4_3 which built and installed fine on my laptop. Any ideas?



Have you tried renaming ~/.config/libreoffice and starting LibreOffice afterward?  I've had this problem in the past and deleting/renaming the existing config folder fixed it for me.


----------



## nedry (Feb 17, 2017)

I deleted the ~/.config/libreoffice  and even tried another user account it still shows the startup screen and then exits.


----------



## willbprog127 (Feb 17, 2017)

nedry said:


> I deleted the ~/.config/libreoffice  and even tried another user account it still shows the startup screen and then exits.


Unfortunately it sounds like you may need to compile LibreOffice with debugging symbols and then use `gdb` to run it and see where it's failing.


----------



## nedry (Feb 17, 2017)

ok that will take 2 days on my system again


----------

